# Touchwiz rom with modded launcher



## BlazinSS (Dec 31, 2011)

New to the vzw s3. Is there a TW rom with a launcher that lets you have folders in dock????

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BlazinSS (Dec 31, 2011)

Also is there a tw rom that changes the green battery to blue???

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## samsgun357 (Oct 4, 2012)

Flash MOAR, you can change any and everything. As far as launchers, just use nova or apex.

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------

